

We need to talk about CSS - nfiniteset
http://www.slideshare.net/seandurham/we-need-to-talk-about-css
As developers, we put a lot of effort into keeping our code clean, clear, and flexible. So why do we let our CSS become such a mess? It&#x27;s time to grow up as web developers and take responsibility for writing high-quality CSS and keeping it that way. Here&#x27;s how I did it on a recent project.
======
WalterSear
If this is your problem, you need to bite the bullet and learn to use
preprocessing.

Furthermore, I strongly recommend you start taking steps towards becoming a
web _developer_ , rather than an html skinner. Otherwise, you'll risk being
left behind.

